#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μήκος λυγισμού στύλων

## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Προτείνω ένα απλό τρόπο για ευρεση μήκους λυγισμού στύλου, βρίσκωντας το δυσμενέστερο φορτίο λυγισμού EULER απευθείας *ανα διέυθυνση* (δοκιμάζοντας τους βασικούς συνδυασμούς) -δηλ. χωρίς να πάμε σε μεταθετά -αμετάθετα και νομογραφήματα
(κατεβάστε το δωρεάν πρόγραμμα telaio 2d-το έχω βάλει στα downloads) , που κάνει ανάλυση λυγισμού, pushover κ.α 
(ξέροντας το Ncr και το Npl =(A*fy) πάμε απευθείας στην ανοιγμένη λυγηρότητα λ*= sqrt(Npl/Ncr)
ακόμα μπορόυμε να βρούμε το <<ισοδύναμο μήκος λυγισμού>> λύνοντας ανάποδα (που δεν χρειάζεται τώρα, αλλά έστω επειδή τα προγράμματα δεν δέχονται Ncr αλλά το Lcr για τον έλεγχο επάρκειας)
λ*= sqrt(Npl/Ncr)= λ/λ1 (μόνος άγνωστος το λ) το βρίσκω και λ=Lcr/i
- γνωστή ακτίνα αδράνειας, γνωστό λ, βρίσκω Lcr <<ισοδύναμο μήκος λυγισμού>>

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

δεν είναι δική μου μέθοδο, αν ξέρουμε το φορτίο λυγισμού (από ανάλυση λυγισμού) πάμε απ'ευθείας στην ανοιγμένη λυγηρότητα λ*, προκύπτει από θεωρία,
αφού λ*= sqrt(Npl/Ncr) =λ/λ1 
(και προσπερνώ το στάδιο ευρεσης Lcr που μου χρειάζεται για ευρεση λ και κατόπιν αυτό για ευρεση λ*) - 
- συμφωνείτε;

----------


## palex

Στέφανε θεωρητικά είναι σωστό
Αλλωστε όταν κανεις ανάλυση δευτερας ταξεως αγνοείς τα μηκη λυγισμου απο τα νομογραδήματα.
Ο μονος προβληματισμος μου είναι οτι η αναλυση του πλασιου σε 3δ το κανει πιο ευκαμπτο από οτι σε 2Δ επειδη στο 3δ εχεις 6βαθμους ελευθερίας ανα κόμβο αντι 3 βαθμους.
Αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή κατα πόσο το προγραμμα αυτο αν ελυνε σε 3δ θα εβρισκε μικρότερα κρισιμα φορτία λυγισμου.
Εχω λύσει τον ίδιο φορεά με αναλυση σε επιπεδα πλαισια και σε χωρικο στο Sofistik, και το χωρικό ειχε μικρότερα εντατικά μεγεθη. Η απαντηση Βαγια στο ερωτημα μου γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ήταν ότι το χωρικό είναι πιο ευκαμπτο λόγω των παραπανω βαθμών ελευθεριας και γίνονται ανακατανομες. 
Ομως πιο ευκαμπτο μπορει να σημαίνει κατα επέκταση και μεγλύτερα μήκη λυγισμου.
Εχεις κανει καποιο συγκριτικό σε σχεση με κρισιμο φορτίο λυγισμου που προκύπτει απο νομογραφήματα; έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες!

----------


## majakoulas

Αν και καθυστερημένα να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Άμα κάνω ανάλυση 2ας τάξης, σημαίνει ότι παίρνω αυτομάτως την αύξηση των εντατικών μεγεθών, και επομένως κάνω πλέον τον έλεγχο διατομών και μόνο, τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω από τον EC-3. Ότι έλεγχο φαινομένων αστάθειας κάνεις όταν έχεις κάνει ανάλυση 1ης τάξης. Άμα κάνεις ανάλυση 2ης τάξης, λαμβανομένων καθολικών και τοπικών ατελειών, ελέγχεις απευθείας με τα μεγέθη που βγήκαν.

----------


## majakoulas

Ωραία, από τις απαντήσεις θεωρώ ότι κατάλαβα καλά.
Τότε αφού έχεις κάνει ανάλυση 2ης τάξης με τις προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρθηκαν, και ελέγχεις με μεγέθη που βγήκαν, ποιος ο λόγος υπολογισμού Ncr, Lcr κλπ γενικά ποιος ο λόγος ιδιαίτερου ελέγχου σε λυγισμούς?

----------


## majakoulas

Ααααα δηλαδή αυτό το πρόγραμμα κάνει μόνο 2D ανάλυση, οπότε παίρνει στοιχεία από κει για να τα εφαρμόσει σε 3D ελέγχους, και συγκεκριμένα Lcr.
Πολύ καλή λύση, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται.
Άλλωστε και οι τύποι υπολογισμού για μήκος λυγισμού υποστυλώματος σε πλαίσιο που προτείνουν (με Kc,K1, K11,K12) αφορούν μόνο 2D αναλύσεις, αφού λαμβάνουν μόνο 2D δεδομένα.
Και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται Lcr, λ αφού έχεις ήδη Ncr παίρνεις απευθείας αδιάστατη λυγηρότητα.
Εμένα μια χαρά μου φαίνεται να περπατάει. Θα το δοκιμάσω σε ένα απλό 3D πλαίσιο να δω τι παίρνω.
Αφού πρώτα δοκιμάσω τους σεισμούς στο πλαίσιο του iovo, τον έχω αργήσει και θα με κυνηγάει.

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Αυτό που λέει ο *majakoulas*, εννοώ.
απλώς στο 2d, θα γίνει buckling analysis, και για τις 2 διευθύνσεις, με τις αντίστοιχες συνθήκες στήριξης και φορτία (το Νsd στύλου είναι το ίδιο), και σαν Ncr, για τον έλεγχο του μέλους θα ληφθεί φυσικά το μικρότερο -
Για μονόροφα υπόστεγα τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά απλά και δεν χρειάζεται τέτοια διερέυνηση, αλλά για μεγαλύτερα μπορούν να εξαχθούν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα.

edit: συμφωνώ σε αυτά σχετικά με την ανάλυση 2ας, (το πρόγραμμα λύνει και 2ας τάξης)

----------

